# “I’m looking for this book,



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel like a guy who goes into the library and asks the librarian, “I’m looking for this book, it about this big and green, do you know where I’d find it?”
Sometime last year I ran across a thread that discussed or had a link to an e-book of an old out of print text for woodworkers. I’ve since lost the document and can’t remember the name. I hoping some of you with more agile grey matter cells may be able to point me in the right direction. 
Thanks for any help!
doug


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

*Would it be... The Complete Woodworker*

by Bernard E Jones ?


----------



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

Willie T, thanks for the reply, but no that was not it. This is an e-book created of photocopies of the original text which is long since out of print. If I were to guess I say it was printed somewhere around the 20's-30's. I believe it was an apprentice text... maybe from the Department of Forestry.

Anyone else have any suggestions??


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

sounds like google's book project. Without the title it's gonna be tough.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

One more. This is OLD!

http://digicoll.library.wisc.edu/cgi-bin/DLDecArts/DLDecArts-idx?id=DLDecArts.PainPraHouse


----------



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is a find! Not the item I'm looking for but it looks like it would be an interesting read.

I've tried searching on US Dept. of Forestry and a bunch of similar searches, but no luck yet. I even thought I may have originally run into it on Darren’s links at his site but I don't see it now. Now I'm wondering if I saw it on that other woodworking site.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Doug,

I made a post last year of a book which sounds very much like what you are describing. I believe the date was in the teens but not positive. I downloaded the book to my laptop but since had like my fourth HD crash but I'll go through my saved data (about 90% was saved this last crash) when I get time. 

You could go though my posts but since I have so many that would not be easy. :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Try "Lee Valley Tools". They have reprinted quite a number of old out of print books.

Gerry


----------



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

TT that sounds encouraging..... sorry, not the part about your HD crash. Not much worse than that except maybe crashing the other kind of HD. I will try searching your posts, but if you happen to find it please let me know. If I find it I will make note of it here.

Good luck on your drive :thumbsup:
 
doug


----------



## dkarleskint (Nov 26, 2008)

Hah I found it :detective: It took a while and I should not say this but.... I found it on my work computer:whistling2:

It's "The Project Gutenburg eBook of Handwork in Wood, by Willian Noyes" 

If anyone is intrested I'll see if I can figure out how to post it.

doug


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dkarleskint said:


> Hah I found it :detective: It took a while and I should not say this but.... I found it on my work computer:whistling2:
> 
> It's "The Project Gutenburg eBook of Handwork in Wood, by Willian Noyes"
> 
> ...



You can download the book HERE for free.


----------



## peerawit (May 22, 2009)

I will try to load it .. thank :blink:


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Google Books has quite a few older 19th and early 20th century books on woodworking and other trades. Most of the older books can be downloaded in their entirety.

You can also download...or at least view...and print...I think.... old popular mechanics issues back into the teens. Lots of good woodworking info in them...plus a lot of old tool reviews and such.


----------

